# EDC



## Codyjosephh

What does your EDC consist of?


----------



## acidlittle

I did a Youtube of mine


----------



## Codyjosephh

You got a new subscriber bother!
-knifelover21


----------



## Codyjosephh

Brother**


----------



## survival

I'll take a photo of it tonight, but I have to carry a green army messenger bag (man purse lol) with me at all times with all the stuff that I carry. I guess people don't make fun of me because they know whats in it. 

I kick myself when I go out without a knife in the pocket though. I'm wanting to get one of thoses neck knives so I'll always have one.


----------



## Codyjosephh

Yea that'd be a great idea, its already drilled in my head to have a blade on me at all times, lol.
I'm interested to see what you have in it!

I have a tonnn of knives so I rotate those, but I always have my wallet, keys, streamlight stylus pro, multitool (rotate those out too) and a lighter.


----------



## survival

Here is my EDC.

Simple stuff...
kissing crane knife
rapella sharpener
checkbook
wallet
flashlight with lanyard
blackberry and case
tobacco
lighter
dental floss
cobra radio
keys, paracord, fobs, and baton
regular watch
fake rolex in case someone wants to rob me ;-)
S&W 915 9mm with 15 rounds
and of course my "ManBag" to carry it all in!


----------



## Sharpdogs

Mine is consitently changing and evolving. Part of the reason is because I am constantly test new products and the other reason is because I am a gadget addict. Never the less you can usually find me carrying the following: 2 lights, one hand held and one keychain, 1 one handed opening folding, 1 SAK (Swiss Army Knife), bandana, pen and a wallet with no money it. Lately I have been carrying one the CS 2011 large voyager folders. I love this knife. CS did a great job redesigning it.


----------



## Codyjosephh

@ survival, nice! I used to dip Grizz Mint. 
Got some cool gear brother, a baton is always something I've wanted to learn how to use!
What model BB is that?

@Sharpdogs, LOL, I'm a gadget addict as well, can't get enough of em.
What type of lighting do you carry? Cold Steel is one of my favorite companies!
I just got the SAK Pioneer in the mail yesterday... Pretty badass, and amazing quality from an amazing company.


----------



## survival

The Blackberry is a "bold" I think. lol. 

And yes, Grizzly is awesome also.


----------



## Codyjosephh

I had one similar to that. Does yours have the trackpad or little ball?


----------



## survival

trackpad, but I really don't like the bb as much as they make them out to be. Actually, I wish cell phones would not be a part of my life.


----------



## ROTAC

My EDC consists of a multi tool,lock knife,lighter,flint n steel, pen, paper, first aid kit basic, gloves,mob phone,wallet with cards and cash,cash in another pocket, this is carryed in my person at all times when out most of the kit is packed in a sturdy camera bag on my belt to avoid notice the rest in my pockets.I have a larger go bag in the car with more kit and also a 72hr kit.But EDC is classed as what you got on you constantly if you can put in down and forget about it is it EDC :?:


----------



## Codyjosephh

You have a pretty extensive edc! What multitools?


----------



## Codyjosephh

@survival I feel the same way, but its so easy to get caught up in todays technology, I have an android on Sprint so I use it for all my needs lol, including this forum!


----------



## MountainMan

What's an EDC?


----------



## ROTAC

Codyjosephh said:


> You have a pretty extensive edc! What multitools?


I have a paul chen one with tin snips instead of what is normally on them in an old leather glasses pouch with a lighter in my pocket and a basic leatherman type on my belt


----------



## AquaHull

My EDC carry is a Guideman 3" folder with clip. It's light and Made in The USA. I picked it up for $3 at a gun show. It looks old.

I use a Gerber EZ-Out 3" folder that 20 years old, before they went to China.

I also carry from time to time a Genuine Imitation Gerber 3" folder from China.

So its any combination of the 3 or all depending if I'm going to a Pistol Free Zone.


----------



## sargedog

I really enjoy the older CRKT knives, I have one of the first M-16 with a tanto blade I carry and something smaller down in the pocket for pickin splitter or hangnails.lol I carry my oldschool cell phone, keys, 2 cans of red seal(just in case), wallet, and I have recently started carrying a small flashlight.


----------



## frazierdave

My mini EDC


----------



## TLock762x51

MountainMan said:


> What's an EDC?


 Every Day Carry.

My EDC consists of my wallet, a wristwatch (one of 3, either my IWC Fliegerchronograph, Bell & Ross Vintage 126, or a Casio G-Shock Solar/Atomic GW-810D), keychain (w/ keys, handcuff key, Inka pen, and a Streamlight Nano light), a SAK (generally a Camper), a Novatac EDC 120P, a MJP Extreme III, a Ti Draco, a Glock (either a Model 19/20/32) spare mag, Leatherman tool, and 2 cellphones (one for actual calls, and a Palm Plus Pre for online use and for its "Hot Spot"). On a neck chain I also have a HAK Ti knife and a Ti Drake.

Tim


----------



## wtxprepper

I carry my s&w m&p folder knife which I admit is a great knife if anybody is looking for a good reasonable priced folder, my streamlight stylus pro, stream light nano pro on my key chain, and my kabar with 550 wrapped handle and magnesium stone in the front pouch, and the usual cell phone wallet and keys


----------



## BurgerBoy

This:


----------



## roy

Y'all must live in a rough neighborhood.


----------



## SDF880

Kahr PM-9 R pocket, Kahr CM-9 L pocket, spare mag, SOG Flash 2 knife, NAA 22MAG or LCP/LCR on ankle as a BUG, tactical pen, tactical flashlight, small stun gun. Probably a few other goodies too but that is my EDC most days.


----------



## The Tourist

*Y'all must live in a rough neighborhood.* 

A very common problem. If you get a newbie researching every weapon on the face of the earth, sooner or later you'll get his mother to make him a jacket with 37 pockets.

I carry a small folder (for chores) and a 4-inch stiletto (for dark parking lots). You don't fry in an aluminum pan, and you don't pound nails into a cast-iron skillet.

Of course, I've known "experts" to get both of the pots used for the wrong things...


----------

